# I'm here. . .



## sistercism (Aug 14, 2006)

Just dropping in to say hello to everyone. I've been sneaking around for a bit and I'm loving this site. Me and my sister just started our Halloween website. Feel free to stop by and drop me any comments, good or bad. I hope you like it. Happy Haunting!!

website: http://www.freewebs.com/sistercism/


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome sistercism...nice to have you here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool site name and welcome aboard....It sure is a pretty cool place isn't!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice to see another new face here. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome sistercism.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Nice to see you not lurking around!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy sistercism! Welcome to the group. Really like Mr. Barlow and your wall climber. Those are great props. Love the costume on the first page.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Hope you like your new home! If ya need anything, just scream!  

:jol: Fangs :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Halloween Asylum! :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, sistercism! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Sis, love the props.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, sistercism.... to both of you! Like the props, too.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun sistercism :devil:


----------

